# Next week!



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Just got a call from my BMW lady, my M5 should be delivered next week! I'm not getting too excited, though, and expect an actual delivery to take place in two weeks, just in case.

Ahh...I guess this is an appropriate time to use this :fruit: smilie 

tap-tap-tap-tap-tap...


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Congrats Rost!  It's good you are containing your excitement, but be careful, if you hold it in to much your head might explode. :eeps: Either way, you are still the man. :str8pimpi :bow: 

Dancin' cloud dude is pretty damn funny.


Btw, still no mail from Performance BMW. Chris couldn't find the May issue in Rochester and none of the damn bookstores here (B&N, Borders) carry the magazine. I'll be going to NYC in a few weeks so I should be able to pick it up if they still haven't arrived. Man I'm getting edgy.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Explode? Well, I don't need my head to drive the car, right? Hands and feet will have to do :eeps:  

tap...tap...tap...

Sorry to hear about the mag. delay... But c'mon, your car is definitely in there, no need to fret 

NYC...I want to go to NYS too  But nooo, damn embassy doesn't like my russkie's butt visiting America


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

rost12 said:


> *Explode? Well, I don't need my head to drive the car, right? Hands and feet will have to do :eeps:
> 
> tap...tap...tap...
> 
> ...


:lmao: Yeah, who needs their eyes to drive. Hopefully most people will just get out of your way. . . 

I'll be fine (I hope). I just want to see the article. 

When can you get a valid passport to come to the US? I thought you were working on this. :dunno:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

I have passports...heck, I have several  But I need a US visitors visa to get in, and until I get my canadian citizenship I'm "not a trustworthy person" in the eyes of US immigration department. 

Damn, I've got to start living up to those accusations :supdude:

tap...tap...tap...tap...


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

rost12 said:


> *I have passports...heck, I have several  But I need a US visitors visa to get in, and until I get my canadian citizenship I'm "not a trustworthy person" in the eyes of US immigration department.
> 
> Damn, I've got to start living up to those accusations :supdude:
> 
> tap...tap...tap...tap... *


Can't I just write you a note for Customs saying what a good person you are?

How long does it take to get Citizenship?


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

And you think they would believe my note, don't you? 


I can apply for a citizenship in a year and a half. How long it takes after that, I have no idea. So no go on my US road trip yet.

Pete, you up for a drive to Vancouver?  It's only 5-6 days one way :eeps:


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

Sterling/Caramel :banana:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

MotorenWerke said:


> *Sterling/Caramel :banana: *


Yup, that's the one 

tap...tap...tap...


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

rost12 said:


> *And you think they would believe my note, don't you?
> 
> I can apply for a citizenship in a year and a half. How long it takes after that, I have no idea. So no go on my US road trip yet.
> 
> Pete, you up for a drive to Vancouver?  It's only 5-6 days one way :eeps: *


Looks like you need to find a good Canadian girl to marry and speed up that whole citizenship process. You're never too young to settle down. . . 

Vancouver  If you're driving the M5, I'm down. We could probably make it in 2.5, 3 days max.  Remember, I'll be more than happy to drive when you get tired.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Well, I would settle for a good American girl too  Strangely enough, no girls are willing to waste their time marrying me...I wonder why...   

You really do not know how tempted I am to actually go the distance with absurd this trip... The only thing deterring me is the absence of BMW dealerships in between here and Vancouver  I'd hate to be stranded.

So, to be safe, let's go to Montreal. I tell ya, there are a lot Brass Rail type of places up there :angel:


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

DUDE!!!!

my heads about to explode...can't wait to hear about it...and possibly see it in the flesh. 

you should ask the dealer if you can take part in the BMW M night during the Montreal GP. i'll be more than happy to be your co pilot.  :thumbup:


----------



## justcor (Apr 6, 2003)

I hate waiting.


----------

